# Detroit's Herfing At The New "MGM Casion"!!!



## DETROITPHA357

Ok crew in and around the Detroit Michigan area, it's on and poppin again for *OldSailor's return to dry land &4us2enjoy each other company:mn The New MGM Casino is set to open October 2nd 2007.* http://www.mgmgranddetroit.com/ I talked to Vic already(VP of Investigations) and he's expection us. I told him somewhere around 20+ people should be in attendance. *They now have a open cigar bar instead of the VIP we went2b4*, not that the VIP Bar was bad but kicking it with GP will be cool.

*The Date will be: October 13th 2007
Place will be: MGM Casino 1777 Third ST. 48226 (Between Bagley & Michigan Ave)
Meal time: 6:00pm unless yall want to do 8:00pm I think 6p is good tho?*

Of couse there will be live entertainment, (im doing the chicken dance:chk) live bands and all the other stuff casino's has to offer. If any1wants to hook up earlier in the day and do some site seeing let me know and *I personality drive you around (if your not scared) I promise I'll stay away from the mud *If you come early we can hit a loc B&M like we always do. Speaking of B&M's the owner of the Smokes Outlet we often visit will be coming to herf with us, most of us know him and his staff so lets make sure we show them how we get down the cs way. He's also bring the guy (owner) of Churchill's (never met him). Of course this event is open2any&all CSmembers, family, friends&whoever wishes to come.:tu:tu

*Sign-Up List*:
1.Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)


----------



## shaerza

*Re: Detroit's Herfing At The New Mgm Casion!!!*

Bout time you posted! I will be there...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Detroit's Herfing At The New Mgm Casion!!!*



shaerza said:


> Bout time you posted! I will be there... with *8 or 9 of my closest herf buddies *:tu Im sure they will all post here as well


Sound like im going to have to rsvp4more:tuno prob tho. Can you post in the sign up list (so we can keep count) Where r going to be coming from.


----------



## shaerza

*Sign-Up List*:
1.Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaerza said:


> *Sign-Up List*:
> 1.Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
> 2. Shaerza


is that + 8or9 more?
just want to keep up so he can make the tables big enough for us. Im not letting any1sit on my lap this time. (ooppss, i wasnt suspost to say that lol)


----------



## Mark THS

1.Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> 1.Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
> 2. Shaerza
> 3. Mark THS & Ryan35um


The missing man, there he is. How have u been.


----------



## Mark THS

DETROITPHA357 said:


> The missing man, there he is. How have u been.


Good good. Keeping busy like WHOA. Havent had much time for my fellow gorillas (or cigars for that matter). Although, Ryan and I got together Saturday for a cigar.

Travel, school, the lady etc etc. Being pulled from every direction!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> Good good. Keeping busy like WHOA. Havent had much time for my fellow gorillas (or cigars for that matter). Although, Ryan and I got together Saturday for a cigar.
> 
> Travel, school, the lady etc etc. Being pulled from every direction!


I hear ya, same here busy busy busy. Well we will have relaxing time next month. Im going to bed.:tu


----------



## a2vr6

Argh! Why do you always book the Herf's on a day that I am working. Lol...


----------



## technodaddy

count me in for 2 if there is room.


----------



## Darb85

I might be able to make this one. Ill certianly try!


----------



## Kidrock387

Please Booker put me down for one Thanks man for doing this


Jon


----------



## Snakeyes

Damn this looks like a fine evening! I gotta move back east, that's all there is to it :ss


----------



## icehog3

Guinness is the only thing that could keep me from this herf Booker. Guinness in Dublin, that is. 

Hope y'all have an awesome herf! :ss


----------



## Dirty Dee

Mark THS said:


> 1.Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
> 2. Shaerza
> 3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
> 4. Dirty Dee


I am there Book.:tu


----------



## Buckeye Jack

I'll see if I can't make this. A week's rest after LOL should suffice:tu


----------



## White97Jimmy

So far I am in the clear, I'll be there!

1.Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
4. Dirty Dee
5. White97Jimmy


----------



## Cigarmark

1.Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
4. Dirty Dee
5. White97Jimmy
6. Cigarmark


----------



## RHNewfie

We're on it!

1.Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
4. Dirty Dee
5. White97Jimmy
6. Cigarmark
7. RHNewfie & Faith


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

1.Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
4. Dirty Dee
5. White97Jimmy
6. Cigarmark
7. RHNewfie & Faith
8. Deuce


----------



## Mark THS

Look at that list. Thats a bunch of no good, dirty, derelicts if I've ever seen one


----------



## RHNewfie

Mark THS said:


> Look at that list. Thats a bunch of no good, dirty, derelicts if I've ever seen one


Mike and Dave aren't on it yet!!


----------



## Ermo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I talked to Vic already and he's expection us.


As long as no rubber gloves are involved Jessica and I are in. :tu


----------



## JPH

Have to go to best buddies wedding... sorry


----------



## Kidrock387

1.Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
4. Dirty Dee
5. White97Jimmy
6. Cigarmark
7. RHNewfie & Faith
8. Deuce
9. Jon/Kidrock


----------



## Ermo

Kidrock387 said:


> 1.Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
> 2. Shaerza
> 3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
> 5. Dirty Dee
> 6. White97Jimmy
> 7. Cigarmark
> 8. RHNewfie & Faith
> 10. Deuce
> 11. Jon/Kidrock


12. Ermo & Jessica

I made the numbers more accurate.


----------



## Buckeye Jack

Has anyone checked on room rates there?


----------



## Mark THS

Buckeye Jack said:


> Has anyone checked on room rates there?


Toooo much. Believe me.


----------



## Mark THS

With it opening so recently, I heard the rates are up around $400 even on weeknights


----------



## shaggy

1.Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
4. Dirty Dee
5. White97Jimmy
6. Cigarmark
7. RHNewfie & Faith
8. Deuce
9. Jon/Kidrock
10. Ermo & Jessica
11. Shaggy


----------



## maddman

1.Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
5. Dirty Dee
6. White97Jimmy
7. Cigarmark
8. RHNewfie & Faith
10. Deuce
11. Jon/Kidrock 
12. Ermo & Jessica
13. Shaggy
14. Maddman/Jeremiah


----------



## DETROITPHA357

a2vr6 said:


> Argh! Why do you always book the Herf's on a day that I am working. Lol...


Why r u always working during the herfs



technodaddy said:


> count me in for 2 if there is room.


There's always room:tu



Darb85 said:


> I might be able to make this one. Ill certianly try!


Please do,:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Kidrock387 said:


> Please Booker put me down for one Thanks man for doing this
> 
> Jon


No prob, thx u for coming and making it happen.



icehog3 said:


> Guinness is the only thing that could keep me from this herf Booker. Guinness in Dublin, that is.
> 
> Hope y'all have an awesome herf! :ss


Im going to catch you 1day Tom



Dirty Dee said:


> I am there Book.:tu


cool:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Buckeye Jack said:


> I'll see if I can't make this. A week's rest after LOL should suffice:tu


come on down, we wont treat u bad due to the place your from.



Mark THS said:


> Look at that list. Thats a bunch of no good, dirty, derelicts if I've ever seen one


Ive been called worse:chk



Ermo said:


> As long as no rubber gloves are involved Jessica and I are in. :tu


Hey Hey now this is a clear herf (until after 12mido)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Buckeye Jack said:


> Has anyone checked on room rates there?


it's a few hotel in the area that arent as bad, u will have no problem getting there. (ill take you):tu



Ermo said:


> 12. Ermo & Jessica
> 
> I made the numbers more accurate.


it's still a few that told me PMstyle looks like this on is going to be big.:hn



JPH said:


> Have to go to best buddies wedding... sorry


maybe next time.o


----------



## rborrell

Rats...... That's the weekend after Canadian Thanksgiving. If it was the week before, I would be in Windsor picking up our son at University. This sucks, sounds like a great event.


----------



## DragonMan

1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
5. Dirty Dee
6. White97Jimmy
7. Cigarmark
8. RHNewfie & Faith
10. Deuce
11. Jon/Kidrock
12. Ermo & Jessica
13. Shaggy
14. Maddman/Jeremiah
15. DragonMan


----------



## sailchaser

I am trying to get the eveing off and will let you know if My wife and I can make it,save a spot for us.Thanks for Thread


----------



## technodaddy

1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
5. Dirty Dee
6. White97Jimmy
7. Cigarmark
8. RHNewfie & Faith
10. Deuce
11. Jon/Kidrock
12. Ermo & Jessica
13. Shaggy
14. Maddman/Jeremiah
15. DragonMan
16. technodaddy & girlfriend


----------



## Sancho

good lord this one is getting big  I'll know closer to the date if I can make this one :tu Thanks Booker!


----------



## JPH

technodaddy said:


> 1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
> 2. Shaerza
> 3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
> 5. Dirty Dee
> 6. White97Jimmy
> 7. Cigarmark
> 8. RHNewfie & Faith
> 10. Deuce
> 11. Jon/Kidrock
> 12. Ermo & Jessica
> 13. Shaggy
> 14. Maddman/Jeremiah
> 15. DragonMan
> 16. technodaddy & girlfriend




Booooooo



It pains me to miss this.

I'll be comming up soon regardless...Have to see Erics new pad. the next weekend I'm free I'll be PMing you Eric... MOB next weekend (PLZ GO!)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Sancho said:


> good lord this one is getting big  I'll know closer to the date if I can make this one :tu Thanks Booker!


Let us know:tu



JPH said:


> Booooooo
> 
> 
> 
> It pains me to miss this.
> 
> I'll be comming up soon regardless...Have to see Erics new pad.


Eric has a new pad humm sounds like a pre-pre herf.


----------



## Mark THS

The exclusive pre-pre-pre-herf may be at Ryan's place


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> The exclusive pre-pre-pre-herf may be at Ryan's place


I'm n.


----------



## White97Jimmy

pre-pre-pre-pre herf can be at my place....lol


----------



## sailchaser

White97Jimmy said:


> pre-pre-pre-pre herf can be at my place....lol


Looks like the request is a go for the day off and can give you a hand with the pre-prep-pre-pre herf including some fishing :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> pre-pre-pre-pre herf can be at my place....lol


Dang with all these PrePrePrePrePre herf Herfs were going to have to start next weekend to keep up with next month.:hnat that point we wont need a herf. We'll be al herfed out


----------



## DETROITPHA357

sailchaser said:


> Looks like the request is a go for the day off and can give you a hand with the pre-prep-pre-pre herf including some fishing :ss


I cant eat fishbut I sure wouldnt mind going fishing


----------



## shaggy

or we could golf


----------



## jpa0741

shaggy said:


> or we could golf


That would be a great idea we should see how many want to do this and make a tee time.:tu


----------



## technodaddy

I dont golf, But how about we get together and smoke some cigars...lol

:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> or we could golf


odont know how. (my 11year old sister is ranked no.2 in her age classmaybe ill have her come)



jpa0741 said:


> That would be a great idea we should see how many want to do this and make a tee time.:tu


Yall should hook that up and we can make this herf an all day event.



technodaddy said:


> I dont golf, But how about we get together and smoke some cigars...lol
> 
> :ss


Now that what im talking about.:ss


----------



## Dirty Dee

Mark THS said:


> Look at that list. Thats a bunch of no good, dirty, derelicts if I've ever seen one


I don't know who No Good & Derelicts are but I do know Dirty.


----------



## technodaddy

For those who might not know the cost of stuff, would someone post prices for ......dinner, parking, ect. (not that it would stop me from going, just wondering)

:ss:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

technodaddy said:


> For those who might not know the cost of stuff, would someone post prices for ......dinner, parking, ect. (not that it would stop me from going, just wondering)
> 
> :ss:tu


Free G-Man is going to cover everything even the girls


----------



## technodaddy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Free G-Man is going to cover everything even the girls


Soooo you are saying *DON'T* bring my girlfriend......lol


----------



## Kidrock387

hey b/sotl I have been missing in action lately, does anyone have a date for any of these pre-herfs?

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## DETROITPHA357

technodaddy said:


> Soooo you are saying *DON'T* bring my girlfriend......lol


lol no please bring your girl  Dinner is usually under $20bucks & drinks r on u. Our herfs aren't that expensive. Hope2c u there


----------



## Ermo

Lions could be 5-0 by the time this Herf goes down :tu

herf at my house whenever JPH gets his lazy a$$ back to the D :ss


----------



## technodaddy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> lol no please bring your girl  Dinner is usually under $20bucks & drinks r on u. Our herfs aren't that expensive. Hope2c u there


LOL, okay we will be there.


----------



## Jbailey

I will be down for a maybe. Still have to see where I'm sitting after MMII and the TAA. Sounds fun!


----------



## Mark THS

Ermo said:


> Lions could be 5-0 by the time this Herf goes down :tu
> 
> herf at my house whenever JPH gets his lazy a$$ back to the D :ss


Eric, put down the Kool-Aide, man


----------



## White97Jimmy

Ermo said:


> Lions could be 5-0 by the time this Herf goes down :tu
> 
> herf at my house whenever JPH gets his lazy a$$ back to the D :ss


Next herf, tell Jessica to invite her sister(s). :r


----------



## Old Sailor

We're in for the MGM
1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
5. Dirty Dee
6. White97Jimmy
7. Cigarmark
8. RHNewfie & Faith
10. Deuce
11. Jon/Kidrock
12. Ermo & Jessica
13. Shaggy
14. Maddman/Jeremiah
15. DragonMan
16. technodaddy & girlfriend
17. Old Sailor & Gail


----------



## Mark THS

Heck yeah, Dave :tu

Wheres Chip?


----------



## White97Jimmy

1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
5. Dirty Dee
6. White97Jimmy
7. Cigarmark
8. RHNewfie & Faith
10. Deuce
11. Jon/Kidrock
12. Ermo & Jessica
13. Shaggy
14. Maddman/Jeremiah
15. DragonMan
16. technodaddy & girlfriend
17. Old Sailor & Gail
*18. sailchaser* (He told me he is going, but he must not have added himself to the list)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> Heck yeah, Dave :tu
> 
> Wheres Chip?


He's LowKey Lurking Around. He'll b there...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> We're in for the MGM
> 13. Shaggy
> 17. Old Sailor & Gail


Glad2c u made it back safe SailorMan  All this is4u how bout that. Were up2about 25people so far quite of few new people & some old1's we haven't meet. This should be a very nice event. I'm in las vegas right now, ill be back saturday nite so ill holla @u next week. Tell the wifie I said hello. Maybe I can get Chip's wife to make me some more of her dip & let me in his humi's


----------



## Old Sailor

Just goes ta show ya....you'll go anywhere to herf ....:r


----------



## chip

I got it on the calendar. The wife really wants to see the new MGM, and gamble a bit, so I don't think there will be any problems.
Keep out of my humidors Booker.....or I will call the police....wait...oh, crap.:ss


----------



## Darb85

1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
5. Dirty Dee
6. White97Jimmy
7. Cigarmark
8. RHNewfie & Faith
10. Deuce
11. Jon/Kidrock
12. Ermo & Jessica
13. Shaggy
14. Maddman/Jeremiah
15. DragonMan
16. technodaddy & girlfriend
17. Old Sailor & Gail
18. sailchaser
19. Darb85


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Sweet Drab is finally coming, I'm going2get a chance2meet a few people I've been waiting2meet.....


----------



## shaggy

due to unforseen circumstances (actually a booking i have had for a year and forgot about) i am gonna have to bail on this one.....sorry guys..was really lookin forward to the day but work comes first


have a ball guys


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> due to unforseen circumstances (actually a booking i have had for a year and forgot about) i am gonna have to bail on this one.....sorry guys..was really lookin forward to the day but work comes first
> 
> have a ball guys


You just don't want ta get lost in the tunnel again:r:r

we'll miss ya Mike:chk


----------



## Darb85

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Sweet Drab is finally coming, I'm going2get a chance2meet a few people I've been waiting2meet.....


drab? hey now. Im not that boring.


----------



## DragonMan

shaggy said:


> due to unforseen circumstances (actually a booking i have had for a year and forgot about) i am gonna have to bail on this one.....sorry guys..was really lookin forward to the day but work comes first
> 
> have a ball guys


That's too bad Mike, I was looking forward to your company on the drive. Especially the 2 hour drive through the tunnel!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

shaggy said:


> due to unforseen circumstances (actually a booking i have had for a year and forgot about) i am gonna have to bail on this one.....sorry guys..was really lookin forward to the day but work comes first have a ball guys


Mannnnnnmaybe next time.



DragonMan said:


> That's too bad Mike, I was looking forward to your company on the drive. *Especially the 2 hour drive through the tunnel*!!!


Im sure it would have been a 1hr drive this time. 15/30



Old Sailor said:


> You just don't want ta get lost in the tunnel again:r:r
> 
> we'll miss ya Mike:chk


:rthat was funny:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

Just some info, lately the tunnel and bridge have been very busy, you might want to take that into consideration so your at MGM for 6pm....oh this is for us Canucks.:tu


Hey Book, where do we meet at the new place??


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Just some info, lately the tunnel and bridge have been very busy, you might want to take that into consideration so your at MGM for 6pm....oh this is for us Canucks.:tu
> 
> *Hey Book, where do we meet at the new place*??


TBA im sure we will meet somewhere downtown. The casino is very close to the old one. 1block north of the old1. (dang that going to put another hour for yall to find:r) We call always meet up at a smoke shop like we sometimes do for a lil per:ss What ever it takes im willing to drive or pick people up from there spots. Pm me for my cell.


----------



## DragonMan

Old Sailor said:


> Just some info, lately the tunnel and bridge have been very busy, you might want to take that into consideration so your at MGM for 6pm....oh this is for us Canucks.:tu
> 
> Hey Book, where do we meet at the new place??


*NO KIDDING!!!!* It took 2 hours to get through the tunnel the first time I ever used it!!! It'll probably take 4 hours now!!!

By the way Dave, my co-pilot Mike won't be able to make this herf, so if you and Gail don't mind, I was wondering if we could go together. You might have noticed how easily I get lost with a co-pilot, can you imagine if I went alone!!! Just shoot me a PM if it's not a bother.


----------



## Old Sailor

Not a problem Nick...Josie not coming??? I'll pick a time, and where to meet and send ya a map...was thinking it would be easier to meet you just off the 401 in Windsor at Huskies truck stop. Then you wouldn't have any trouble getting back on the 401 going home. Or you could drive here to my place, about 40 mins off the 401.....your choice.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Awww a thread where every1is getting along LOL. Man im tired:hn Ill be talkiing to Vic sometime this week as I dont think it neccessary cause He told me to just come on down, but im always a lil:hnabout putting togethers herfs for so many people and making sure everyone enjoys themselves.:tu well im off to my other thread.:mn


----------



## Old Sailor

Can't wait:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Can't wait:chk:chk:chk


Neither can I, neither can I. I got some Pm's for people coming so this event/herf shold be great fun.


----------



## smokehouse

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Neither can I, neither can I. I got some Pm's for people coming so this event/herf shold be great fun.


:c Man I wish I could go. Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## Old Sailor

Update this list if incorrect
1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
5. Dirty Dee
6. White97Jimmy
7. Cigarmark
8. RHNewfie & Faith
10. Deuce
11. Jon/Kidrock
12. Ermo & Jessica 
13. Maddman/Jeremiah
14. DragonMan
15. technodaddy & girlfriend
16. Old Sailor & Gail
17. sailchaser
18. Darb85

:chk:chk


----------



## Darb85

I will be there. Looking forward to it, going to ann arbor after wards. should be a good time


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Update this list if incorrect
> 1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
> 2. Shaerza
> 3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
> 5. Dirty Dee
> 6. White97Jimmy
> 7. Cigarmark
> 8. RHNewfie & Faith
> 10. Deuce
> 11. Jon/Kidrock
> 12. Ermo & Jessica
> 13. Maddman/Jeremiah
> 14. DragonMan
> 15. technodaddy & girlfriend
> 16. Old Sailor & Gail
> 17. sailchaser
> 18. Darb85
> 
> :chk:chk


Looks good2me:tu



Darb85 said:


> I will be there. Looking forward to it, going to ann arbor after wards. should be a good time


It's going2b nice2meet ya:chk



smokehouse said:


> :c Man I wish I could go. Hope you all have a great time.


Wish you were coming. Maybe you can kick-it at 1of the pre-herfs. I also got a pm about the traveling humi how do u want to pass that off?


----------



## chip

Old Sailor said:


> Update this list if incorrect
> 1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
> 2. Shaerza
> 3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
> 5. Dirty Dee
> 6. White97Jimmy
> 7. Cigarmark
> 8. RHNewfie & Faith
> 10. Deuce
> 11. Jon/Kidrock
> 12. Ermo & Jessica
> 13. Maddman/Jeremiah
> 14. DragonMan
> 15. technodaddy & girlfriend
> 16. Old Sailor & Gail
> 17. sailchaser
> 18. Darb85
> 
> :chk:chk


HEY!!!! What am I!!!! CHOPPED LIVER!!!!! 

If ya don't want me there, just say so.
Jill and I will be there, otherwise.

sheesh....:ss


----------



## smokehouse

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Wish you were coming. Maybe you can kick-it at 1of the pre-herfs. I also got a pm about the traveling humi how do u want to pass that off?


Yeah I might be in for one of those pre herfs. What traveling humi


----------



## DETROITPHA357

smokehouse said:


> Yeah I might be in for one of those pre herfs. What traveling humi


Some1 told me they were going2give [email protected] herf.


----------



## Old Sailor

Update this list if incorrect
1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
5. Dirty Dee
6. White97Jimmy
7. Cigarmark
8. RHNewfie & Faith
10. Deuce
11. Jon/Kidrock
12. Ermo & Jessica 
13. Maddman/Jeremiah
14. DragonMan
15. technodaddy & girlfriend
16. Old Sailor & Gail
17. sailchaser
18. Darb85
19. Chip & Jill

sorry, house got hit by lighteninh Tuesday night, back on now.:chk


----------



## White97Jimmy

Ooooh...I can't wait for this!


----------



## smokehouse

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Some1 told me they were going2give [email protected] herf.


oh ok


----------



## DETROITPHA357

smokehouse said:


> oh ok


I may b wrong let me check with oldSailor on this.


----------



## Old Sailor

Sancho should have it.:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Update this list if incorrect
1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
5. Dirty Dee
6. White97Jimmy
7. Cigarmark
8. RHNewfie & Faith
10. Deuce
11. Jon/Kidrock
12. Ermo & Jessica 
13. Maddman/Jeremiah
14. DragonMan
15. technodaddy & girlfriend
16. Old Sailor & Gail
17. sailchaser
18. Darb85
19. Chip & Jill
See everyone there at 6 pm.....or at smokers outlet (10 mile and gratiot)before hand:chk:chk

ps...Hey Book, is Mo comin??


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> ps...Hey Book, is Mo comin??


u know it. & that's who I said Sancho??? (; Same person right......


----------



## Old Sailor

Gettin closer:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Gettin closer:chk:chk


Closer then Close.:chk:chk


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Closer then Close.:chk:chk


You mean to close for comfort . :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> You mean to close for comfort . :tu


I was laying next to my girl when I posted feeling *&#&$ and I was thinking of the song Lets get closer. I can sing it for you if u like.:r


----------



## a2vr6

I think I may be able to make this one finally. Hopefully I will get a few hours sleep before hand since I finish work at 10am Saturday morning. Hey Booker, are late comers allowed? I should be able to make it for 6pm but just in case, will I be able to just walk right in?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

a2vr6 said:


> I think I may be able to make this one finally. Hopefully I will get a few hours sleep before hand since I finish work at 10am Saturday morning. Hey Booker, are late comers allowed? I should be able to make it for 6pm but just in case, will I be able to just walk right in?


Its at the MGM Casino, open 24hrs a day. U can come n anytime. U might not want t miss me doing my chicken dance:chk:chk:chk It's going to be nice. The plan is to eat 1st then have some smokes. Im going to the casino opening day Oct. 2nd. to check things out.


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Its at the MGM Casino, open 24hrs a day. U can come n anytime. U might not want t miss me doing my chicken dance:chk:chk:chk It's going to be nice. The plan is to eat 1st then have some smokes. Im going to the casino opening day Oct. 2nd. to check things out.


Im going to the casino opening day Oct. 2nd. to check things out:tg:tg:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Im going to the casino opening day Oct. 2nd. to check things out:tg:tg:r


:r:r:r:r
PS: why dont I have the toung stickig out face like you. I lost half of my faces????


----------



## Darb85

with the budget things in the state, will they still be open? scary thought...


----------



## smokehouse

Darb85 said:


> with the budget things in the state, will they still be open? scary thought...


Yeah I think they are. Hey the rich need to get richer.


----------



## Old Sailor

with the budget things in the state, will they still be open? scary thought...


----------



## chip

Old Sailor said:


> with the budget things in the state, will they still be open? scary thought...


The state legislature has yet to pass a budget for the new fiscal year, and will shut down tomorrow. The rule was without on premise state oversight (gambling commission folks will not be at work in a shutdown), the casino would have to close. The casino(s) in Detroit have successfully sued and in a court ruling the end of last week can remain open. The 3 casinos in Detroit pump about half a million dollars a day into the state coffers, and another half million into the city. I believe they will be allowed to stay open.
Amazing lot of :BS.....the partisanship has reached such levels as to make our state government totally ineffective, which may well be a blessing in disguise. We will probably see an increase in the state income tax, as well as an increase in some fees.
The cost of living here is unbelievably higher than in San Antonio. Gas, groceries, taxes.....it has been a very unpleasant surprise for the wife and I.
It simply amazes me.....forget all the partisan posturing and liberal vs conservative rhetoric......and look at the historical evidence of tax increases when in a budget crisis. The people that have been elected to lead us are dooming us to failure. I am getting very tired of supporting so many on my back.
At least the UAW and GM could reach an agreement, maybe the critters in Lansing will learn from them.


----------



## Old Sailor

Crap, hope that doesn't screw up the border crossing.


----------



## Mark THS

Like Booker and I talked about- if the state government is still shut down 2 weeks from now, we'll have bigger problems than missing a herf!


----------



## Mark THS

Maybe we can invite a few members of the state house to the herf. Arent all of the worlds problems solved with a good cigar and three fingers of scotch?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I hear it's going to be for 2-3days Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Old Sailor

Mark THS said:


> Like Booker and I talked about- if the state government is still shut down 2 weeks from now, we'll have bigger problems than missing a herf!


herfing main prob.:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> herfing main prob.:r:r


I already have 2back up just in case but I dont think we will need them. The state is not going to be down that long.


----------



## Old Sailor

If the state is down, does that mean you don't work......herf at bookers:r


----------



## Darb85

my school is dropping classes left and right right now. Its getting scary. they just dont have the funding to keep stuff going unless something is done quick.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> If the state is down, does that mean you don't work......herf at bookers:r


Im a city employee / federal task for agent. It's not going to affect me.:tu


Darb85 said:


> my school is dropping classes left and right right now. Its getting scary. they just dont have the funding to keep stuff going unless something is done quick.


your school, just what do u do.


----------



## Darb85

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im a city employee / federal task for agent. It's not going to affect me.:tu
> 
> your school, just what do u do.


Student still. State run school and at the start of the year, they canceled a ton of classes, then the other day we recieved notice that if a budget couldnt be reached that they would be cancelling about 50 percent of the current classes. its a bummer.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Darb85 said:


> Student still. State run school and at the start of the year, they canceled a ton of classes, then the other day we recieved notice that if a budget couldnt be reached that they would be cancelling about 50 percent of the current classes. its a bummer.


Man sorry to hear that. Hope it wont last lone.


----------



## Dirty Dee

Here's an update.

1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
5. Dirty Dee 
6. White97Jimmy
7. Cigarmark
8. RHNewfie & Faith
10. Deuce
11. Jon/Kidrock
12. Ermo & Jessica 
13. Maddman/Jeremiah
14. DragonMan
15. technodaddy & girlfriend
16. Old Sailor & Gail
17. sailchaser
18. Darb85
19. Chip & Jill
20. Damien (co-worker of Dirty Dee)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

This is starting to get big.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


Hey thats my dance.:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## jpa0741

I am hoping the wife and I will be there. Won't know until closer to the end of the week.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

jpa0741 said:


> I am hoping the wife and I will be there. Won't know until closer to the end of the week.:ss


:tu:tu


----------



## sailchaser

Look forward to finally having enough time off to enjoy the herf.Thanks White Jimmy 97 for adding me to the list haven't had any time with work but play time is coming up :ss


----------



## technodaddy

I'm looking forward to putting faces to the members names. I can hardly wait.

:tu:ss


----------



## Darb85

Looks like they made a budget, no more issues!(not that there was in the first place. 

Cant wait. First CS herf for me!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Darb85 said:


> Looks like they made a budget, no more issues!(not that there was in the first place.
> 
> Cant wait. First CS herf for me!


you guys sound like yall r excited or something like me.


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> you guys sound like yall r excited or something like me.


Who....me :chk


----------



## Kidrock387

I cant wait for this herf for so many reasons where should I start.... 1) Seeing great friends and meeting new ones 2) not to worry about school and all that goes with it 3) We get to do some serious herfing 4) I havent smoked since August and I cant wait to take a trip to my b&m. 5) You will see Booker, Dave, and Myself doing this:chk :chk :chk


----------



## Jbailey

How much of a notice do I need to give for this?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Who....me :chk


Yes u....



Kidrock387 said:


> I cant wait for this herf for so many reasons where should I start.... 1) Seeing great friends and meeting new ones 2) not to worry about school and all that goes with it 3) We get to do some serious herfing 4) I havent smoked since August and I cant wait to take a trip to my b&m. 5) You will see Booker, Dave, and Myself doing this:chk :chk :chk


I dance like this:ss:chk:cb:chk


Jbailey said:


> How much of a notice do I need to give for this?


None, just show up. Make sure u smoke with the guys doing the:chkdance.:tu


----------



## chip

We don't all dance......it ain't pretty.
I will however bring some sticks that will surely make you dance! :ss


----------



## sailchaser

chip said:


> We don't all dance......it ain't pretty.
> I will however bring some sticks that will surely make you dance! :ss


:chkIs there going to be a national a chicken dance contest at this :chkherf ? If anyone thinks I can dance then you are all in trouble!!
:chk Are there going to be someone recruiting for national chicken dance :chksociety?


----------



## Old Sailor

sailchaser said:


> :chkIs there going to be a national a chicken dance contest at this :chkherf ? If anyone thinks I can dance then you are all in trouble!!
> :chk Are there going to be someone recruiting for national chicken dance :chksociety?


Absolutly!!!! I'll watch from the corner of the room.


----------



## Darb85

:chk:chk:chk sweet! its getting close! hurray!


----------



## Darb85

do you have to be 21 to get into where we are going? my friend from A2 might want to join me but shes only 20.


----------



## technodaddy

Darb85 said:


> do you have to be 21 to get into where we are going? my friend from A2 might want to join me but shes only 20.


If she has a friend who's 20 that would be 40 put together......


----------



## Dirty Dee

Darb85 said:


> do you have to be 21 to get into where we are going? my friend from A2 might want to join me but shes only 20.


I believe it is Casino policy that you must be 21 years of age. I'm not sure though. I do remember being carded on occasion before they let me in.


----------



## Dirty Dee

Here's another update.

1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
5. Dirty Dee 
6. White97Jimmy
7. Cigarmark
8. RHNewfie & Faith
10. Deuce
11. Jon/Kidrock
12. Ermo & Jessica 
13. Maddman/Jeremiah
14. DragonMan
15. technodaddy & girlfriend
16. Old Sailor & Gail
17. sailchaser
18. Darb85
19. Chip & Jill
20. Damien (co-worker of Dirty Dee)
21. Lee (bartender of Dirty Dee)


----------



## Dirty Dee

sailchaser said:


> :chkIs there going to be a national a chicken dance contest at this :chkherf ? If anyone thinks I can dance then you are all in trouble!!
> :chk Are there going to be someone recruiting for national chicken dance :chksociety?


I finally realize it now; you guys have lost your minds.....

I like it though. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

Dirty Dee said:


> I finally realize it now; you guys have lost your minds.....
> 
> I like it though. :ss


Lost our minds??? looks like some of us never had it to begin with!!:r


----------



## RHNewfie

Old Sailor said:


> Lost our minds??? looks like some of us never had it to begin with!!:r


I second that :al


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Darb85 said:


> do you have to be 21 to get into where we are going? my friend from A2 might want to join me but shes only 20.


Yes u must be 21 with ID


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yes u must be 21 with ID


Well...I can't go then, I'm not 21:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Well...I can't go then, I'm not 21:r


No r u not dave, I dont think any1thinks your 21:r:r:r:r


----------



## RHNewfie

DETROITPHA357 said:


> No r u not dave, I dont think any1thinks your 21:r:r:r:r


Dave is 21 two or three times! :r


----------



## Old Sailor

RHNewfie said:


> Dave is 21 two or three times! :r


OH, a wise guy huh, wasn't that last bomb big enough??


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> No r u not dave, I dont think any1thinks your 21:r:r:r:r


:tg:r


----------



## DragonMan

Old Sailor said:


> Well...I can't go then, I'm not 21:r


Yes, 21 years in one leg...then you have to add the other...then both arms!!! :r :r :r


----------



## Dirty Dee

RHNewfie said:


> Dave is 21 two or three times! :r


:r

:r

Stop it you're killing me.....:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> :tg:r


:r:r:r



RHNewfie said:


> Dave is 21 two or three times!


Maybe 4, and lets not talk about Chip:hnI cant count that far.



DragonMan said:


> Yes, 21 years in one leg...then you have to add the other...then both arms!!!


And he just keep going and going and going and going:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

6 days ta go :mn


----------



## technodaddy

Ok BOTL's I have a question for ya. I have never been to a casino, so what is the dress code for the night? (stupid I know). Also is there an edicate for a hef? You have to understand I have been working midnights for 7 yrs and also work 7days a week. I don't get out much. This IS a big deal to me. No lame answers like come as you are, ect, please.

:tu:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

technodaddy said:


> Ok BOTL's I have a question for ya. I have never been to a casino, so what is the dress code for the night? (stupid I know). Also is there an edicate for a hef? You have to understand I have been working midnights for 7 yrs and also work 7days a week. I don't get out much. This IS a big deal to me. No lame answers like come as you are, ect, please.
> 
> :tu:ss


The true answer is come as u r. most people bring packages for individuals & some people bring singles to pass out to every1. what ever u feel comfortable do that. as4dress attire I was there the other nite and its has taken on a more of a stylish dress code. anything is acceptable but I would say 70% were business attire 20% had on sundays best & 10% were saturday comfortable clothing. I say come comfortable bring what u like to smoke and plan on having a good time.
if it means anything i'll be dressed up because I'm going out afterwards with my brother. ( possible gentlemans club) I'm going to make sure he has a good time.


----------



## White97Jimmy

technodaddy said:


> Ok BOTL's I have a question for ya. I have never been to a casino, so what is the dress code for the night? (stupid I know). Also is there an edicate for a hef? You have to understand I have been working midnights for 7 yrs and also work 7days a week. I don't get out much. This IS a big deal to me. No lame answers like come as you are, ect, please.
> 
> :tu:ss


I just wear nicer jeans and a collared shirt. It's a Detroit casino...you can wear whatever you really want. LOL

As for the herf itself, I usually just bring what I plan to smoke. I used to bring goodie bags for everyone, but these herfs are getting larger and larger. I would go broke! Seriously, no one expects anything from anyone. You bring yourself, some good conversation, and an open mind (and some money if you want to gamble/drink) and you'll be fine!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> I just wear nicer jeans and a collared shirt. *It's a Detroit casino...you can wear whatever you really want*. LOL


I think James just hit Detroit below the belt a lil there He's right wear what ever is comfortable and you'll be fine. Dont let James fool you tho, he along with Eric tends to pass out some of the best cigars there. Not to memtion the2Old Guys (chip&dave) they can run there own cigar shop with the stuff they bring:hn It is getting bigger and better and maybe1day we can host a Mega Herf here in MICHIGAN with the casin located in the City of Detroit being 1of the stops (lil hit4james) We will be more than happy if u just show up and join us in the :chkdance


----------



## Old Sailor

maybe1day we can host a Mega Herf here in MICHIGAN with the casin located in the City of Detroit being 1of the stops (lil hit4james) 


Now THAT would be an awesome event, something to really think about!!!
:chk:chk


----------



## chip

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I think James just hit Detroit below the belt a lil there He's right wear what ever is comfortable and you'll be fine. Dont let James fool you tho, he along with Eric tends to pass out some of the best cigars there. Not to memtion the2Old Guys (chip&dave) they can run there own cigar shop with the stuff they bring:hn It is getting bigger and better and maybe1day we can host a Mega Herf here in MICHIGAN with the casin located in the City of Detroit being 1of the stops (lil hit4james) We will be more than happy if u just show up and join us in the :chkdance


I know not of which you speak.....I only have a small 20 count humidor, that is half full.


----------



## Old Sailor

chip said:


> I know not of which you speak.....I only have a small 20 count humidor, that is half full.


:BS:r:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

chip said:


> I know not of which you speak.....I only have a small 20 count humidor, that is half full.


LOL Mr. Chip Sir, I never pegged u as a story teller:bn
besides that what r u doing online this early, u should be working.


----------



## technodaddy

Thank you all your your advice. I am so geeked. 5 more days!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

technodaddy said:


> Thank you all your your advice. I am so geeked. 5 more days!!!


If your dress like the pic u have you, u will be fine (hot but fine):tunice talking to ya.


----------



## Mark THS

Booker, did you really just tell technodaddy that he's hot? :r


----------



## Old Sailor

Mark THS said:


> Booker, did you really just tell technodaddy that he's hot? :r


:bn:r:r:r


----------



## Mark THS

I've had a crrrrazy busy and stressful past couple weeks. This friday is a welcomed occasion


----------



## chip

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL Mr. Chip Sir, I never pegged u as a story teller:bn
> besides that what r u doing online this early, u should be working.


Always working...just sometimes multitasking on CS.
I'm a great story teller....I believe in...truthiness....:r

I think I have an old musty cigar or two to bring to this thing....and I have all these dang Gurkhas to get rid of....what was I thinking. :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> Booker, did you really just tell technodaddy that he's hot? :r


Awwww Noooo,



chip said:


> Always working...just sometimes multitasking on CS.
> I'm a great story teller....I believe in...truthiness....:r
> 
> I think I have an old musty cigar or two to bring to this thing....and I have all these dang Gurkhas to get rid of....what was I thinking. :ss


U know what chip, just because im such a good friend of yours I will take some of those old dusty cigars off your hands. Im sure I can find somewhere for them to rest.


----------



## chip

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Awwww Noooo,
> 
> U know what dave, just because im such a good friend of yours I will take some of those old dusty cigars off your hands. Im sure I can find somewhere for them to rest.


Dave who?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

chip said:


> chip my firend


What r u talking about CHIP:tu


----------



## technodaddy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> If your dress like the pic u have you, u will be fine (hot but fine):tunice talking to ya.


Ahhh thanks Booker, but I have a Girlfriend!.....lol:r


----------



## Dirty Dee

Old Sailor said:


> maybe1day we can host a Mega Herf here in MICHIGAN with the casin located in the City of Detroit being 1of the stops (lil hit4james)
> 
> Now THAT would be an awesome event, something to really think about!!!
> :chk:chk


I second the motion. :tu


----------



## Sancho

Dirty Dee said:


> I second the motion. :tu


I'll support that!


----------



## Darb85

I am so excited! first herf with CSers!!! :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Darb85

Hurray for saturday! um, where exactly should I look for yall so i can find yas?

and yes I know the casino, but thats a farggen big place.:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Darb85 said:


> Hurray for saturday! um, where exactly should I look for yall so i can find yas?
> 
> and yes I know the casino, but thats a farggen big place.:tu


Pm Booker for his cell number, and call when you get there.:tu


----------



## Darb85

Old Sailor said:


> Pm Booker for his cell number, and call when you get there.:tu


good idear, will do


----------



## DETROITPHA357

technodaddy said:


> Ahhh thanks Booker, but I have a Girlfriend!.....lol


:chk:chk:chk



Darb85 said:


> I am so excited! first herf with CSers!!!


:tu:tu:tu

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

OLDDDDDDD SAILORRRRRRRRR GUESSSSSS WHATTTTTTTTT

Guess who this is for?????????


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> OLDDDDDDD SAILORRRRRRRRR GUESSSSSS WHATTTTTTTTT
> 
> Guess who this is for?????????


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tu:tu:tu


Come to CANADA oh little travellin hurfador:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Come to CANADA oh little travellin hurfador:r


Yessss it's all yours my friend.


----------



## sailchaser

There is a great map of the casino at MGM Grand web site that shows all the features of the place along with a great map of the place and how to get there but a general meeting place might be a great idea for all to look for:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

http://www.mgmgranddetroit.com/contact/map_directions.aspx


----------



## Old Sailor

*2 MORE DAYS!!:chk*

Will call ya Book when we get across.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> *2 MORE DAYS!!:chk*


:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk
Dangggg now all the guys from work are coming looks like were up to 30people so far.:hn


----------



## Mark THS

Boys boys boys, I was just browsing my PM's tonight and I saw some fightin words from a young BOTL that will be in attendance. The big boys better be on alert.

:r

This is gonna be a fun one


----------



## Mark THS

Booker, our space is already pre-reserved, right?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> Boys boys boys, I was just browsing my PM's tonight and I saw some fightin words from a young BOTL that will be in attendance. The big boys better be on alert.
> 
> :r
> 
> This is gonna be a fun one


Yes it is, let the lil young lad come and do what he can. (ill make sure 911 is on stand by):ss



Mark THS said:


> Booker, our space is already pre-reserved, right?


As of our last convo yes, i was told to just show up like everytime. Havent heard from him in over 2weeks. I emailed him today and ill give him a call tomorrow. worst come to worst we just go in as a group like I planed.

Lets say were all there by 5p and we call walk in together. Well also try to hold as many tables as possible.


----------



## Mark THS

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yes it is, let the lil young lad come and do what he can. (ill make sure 911 is on stand by):ss
> 
> As of our last convo yes, i was told to just show up like everytime. Havent heard from him in over 2weeks. I emailed him today and ill give him a call tomorrow. worst come to worst we just go in as a group like I planed.
> 
> Lets say were all there by 5p and we call walk in together. Well also try to hold as many tables as possible.


I say we give him a call and tell him that there are 30 dudes who will buy a LOT of liquor..that has to account for something. It'd be nice to have tables/seating guaranteed, ya know?

Thanks for all of the legwork you're doing to make this happen, Booker.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> I say we give him a call and *tell him that there are 30 dudes who will buy a LOT of liquor.*.that has to account for something. It'd be nice to have tables/seating guaranteed, ya know?
> 
> Thanks for all of the legwork you're doing to make this happen, Booker.:tu


Trust me telling him that will mean almost nothing to him. There making hand over fist. Unless all 30people are spending $1000's then he's doing just fine by letting me do what we do. I dont think you've been to any of the herfs that been at the old MGM. They march all 20+ of us in without paying (25per head) after dinner in our owner section he as a security supervisor escort us through the casino to the VIP cigar lounge. He dose all of this as a friend and ex-co worker for me.

Like I said worst case we all meet up at 5p (i hope) and walk in together and make it happen. Im sure we will be fine with what ever they provide for us.:tu U just make sure you and you bro are ready for a very good time. What time r u coming down.
PS: your welcome it all for the crew, I like herfing with you guys.....


----------



## Mark THS

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U just make sure you and you bro are ready for a very good time. What time r u coming down.
> PS: your welcome it all for the crew, I like herfing with you guys.....


Whatever time you tell us to be down there. I can be down there by 5


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> Whatever time you tell us to be down there. I can be down there by 5


5pm sounds good. Let me check the 1st post and c what time I said dinner will be starting. I want to get a large group then have them walk us threw. Makes it easlier for them and makes us look good.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 5pm sounds good. Let me check the 1st post and c what time I said dinner will be starting. I want to get a large group then have them walk us threw. Makes it easlier for them and makes us look good.


As for now it looks like 35people:hn
If we can meet up around 5p we can march through and be having dinner at 6p. After 1.5-2hrs of eating we can cruise up to the cigar bar and take it from there.:ss:ss


----------



## DragonMan

Is it 5pm Canadian or American time??


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> Is it 5pm Canadian or American time??


Thats 1pm if your driving through the tunnel. (or was that shaggy) either way that was very funny:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Kidrock387

hey botl/sotl is anyone planning on bringing a camera, but I dont know if there allowed in a casino?

Jon


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Kidrock387 said:


> hey botl/sotl is anyone planning on bringing a camera, but I dont know if there allowed in a casino?
> 
> Jon


Im going to try and bring mine (sneak) I do have a camara phone so they will do I guess. As long as we dont take pic's in the gaming part.


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> Is it 5pm Canadian or American time??


He'll be there Book, he's coming with Gail and I..:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

Mark THS said:


> Boys boys boys, I was just browsing my PM's tonight and I saw some fightin words from a young BOTL that will be in attendance. The big boys better be on alert.
> 
> :r
> 
> This is gonna be a fun one


:r:rbring it on


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> He'll be there Book, he's coming with Gail and I..:tu


Cool, u bought know the city better then me



Old Sailor said:


> :r:rbring it on


Hey mark your making the old guys laugh


----------



## DragonMan

Old Sailor said:


> He'll be there Book, he's coming with Gail and I..:tu


And we're coming early in case we get lost!!!

*IN THE DETROIT B&M!!!*

:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> And we're coming early in case we get lost!!!
> 
> *IN THE DETROIT B&M!!!*
> 
> :ss


I dont think yall will, dave is a secret n the closet detroiter
:chk:chk


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I dont think yall will, dave is a secret n the closet detroiter
> :chk:chk


OHHHHH I just saw the rest of the post Funnyyy


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> :r:rbring it on


Congrads Dave!!!!!!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=111391


----------



## Kidrock387

I like how the old guys are laughing they wont be after our legendary herf. I cant wait to see you all esp the old guys bc you guys are cool, but us young guns watch out..........


----------



## Kidrock387

just remeber smokem while you got'em :ss :tu :chk


----------



## chip

Old Sailor said:


> :r:rbring it on


over a hundred years experience and they gotta start something....:r


----------



## Sancho

Looks like I'm in for this, bringin the pipes and smokes and ready for a good time. Dinner/bar is it cash only or credit as well (me+cash at casino=broke)?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Communication between me&vic;

Sent: Wednesday, October 10, 2007 1:42 PM
To: Pegg, Victor
Subject: October 13th Cigar Event.

Hey vic how's it going, Hope all is well with you. 

My final count is peaking at 30people. I just wanted to know will things
be set up like they were at the other casino. 
A.) Trying to get room set aside for your group......sorry but "comp"
issue is a problem for right now. We have just opened and no one has a
comp number right now. 

1. Will it be a place rsvp for us.
A.) You will have to go to our Buffet. It is now called the "Pallette."
I am trying to work with Buffet Manager "Dye Morris" on such a large
group. Hope we can do something for such a large group in back room. 

2. Will there be enough room for us in the smoke room (i haven't seen it
yet)
A.) Up stairs lounge is where the "Cigar Room" is at. The Elevator is
located when you park Valet and enter the Casino, then turn to your
left. We have been so busy we are not allowed to reserve anything up
there. You will have to see it to understand. First come first served
for right now. It is beatufull up there and will accomadate all of your
group.

3. Will we still be able to bring our cigars inside of our boxes like
before. 
A.) Just explain to your group that when questioned about bringing your
own box of cigars in you are with a "cigar party" upstairs and if there
any questions call for Security Club Supervisor "Q". 

Thxs again for helping me make my events a success. Call me when you
can 313 790-8212....

PS; We should be there around 6pm for dinner then cigars around 1-2hrs
later.
A.) I hope we will be able to keep that back room open for your group.
When you get here you will see what I am talking about. This is still
crazy and crowded with lines extending around the corners of this huge
Casino.

I will also call you when I contact Dye-Morris from "Buffet". ....., 



Well he's doing his best for us. I thinl we can .ake it easy for him by all being together around 5p near the valet door so we can walk in together. Ill try & hold chairs for the late arrivals. Sounds like were going to have a great time. 

PS; if the young guys r starting a war with the old guys where do I fit in???? I'm middle age (;


----------



## Old Sailor

Sounds good, looks like Vic is running crazed with the new openning.:hn


----------



## Darb85

sounds awesome Booker. Ill be there by 4:30, in theory anyways. damn 4.5 hour drive....


----------



## Old Sailor

So, are we parking valet:r


----------



## Old Sailor

Sancho said:


> Looks like I'm in for this, bringin the pipes and smokes and ready for a good time. Dinner/bar is it cash only or credit as well (me+cash at casino=broke)?


Buffet ...the man got it, but we usually leave a good tip for the waitress:tu
Drinks are on you:r


----------



## Old Sailor

Here's another update.

1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
2. Shaerza
3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
5. Dirty Dee 
6. White97Jimmy
7. Cigarmark
8. RHNewfie & Faith
10. Deuce
11. Jon/Kidrock
12. Ermo & Jessica 
13. Maddman/Jeremiah
14. DragonMan & Josie (maybe)
15. technodaddy & girlfriend
16. Old Sailor & Gail
17. sailchaser
18. Darb85
19. Chip & Jill
20. Damien (co-worker of Dirty Dee)
21. Lee (bartender of Dirty Dee)
22. Sancho


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Darb85 said:


> sounds awesome Booker. Ill be there by 4:30, in theory anyways. damn 4.5 hour drive....


that's a long drive just to herf with a group of mean guys and there ols dusty cigars... Have a safe trip c u there.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Darb85 said:


> sounds awesome Booker. Ill be there by 4:30, in theory anyways. damn 4.5 hour drive....


Parking is iup2u. I know I'am. he's very busy with it being new&all. oh well were going to make the best of it right.


----------



## White97Jimmy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I think James just hit Detroit below the belt a lil there He's right wear what ever is comfortable and you'll be fine. Dont let James fool you tho, he along with Eric tends to pass out some of the best cigars there. Not to memtion the2Old Guys (chip&dave) they can run there own cigar shop with the stuff they bring:hn It is getting bigger and better and maybe1day we can host a Mega Herf here in MICHIGAN with the casin located in the City of Detroit being 1of the stops (lil hit4james) We will be more than happy if u just show up and join us in the :chkdance


I dunno what you are talking about! I don't pass out any cigars! :ss

Anyway, I will meet you guys at the casino sometime on Saturday. Not sure if I will be making dinner or not, depends how early I get out of work.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> Here's another update.
> 
> 1. Booker&GirlFriend+ My Big Brother (Floyd)
> 2. Shaerza
> 3. Mark THS & Ryan35um
> 5. Dirty Dee
> 6. White97Jimmy
> 7. Cigarmark
> 8. RHNewfie & Faith
> 10. Deuce
> 11. Jon/Kidrock
> 12. Ermo & Jessica
> 13. Maddman/Jeremiah
> 14. DragonMan & Josie (maybe)
> 15. technodaddy & girlfriend
> 16. Old Sailor & Gail
> 17. sailchaser
> 18. Darb85
> 19. Chip & Jill
> 20. Damien (co-worker of Dirty Dee)
> 21. Lee (bartender of Dirty Dee)
> 22. Sancho


And 5 co-workers.. With this list & pm's the count is around 35people. If yall keep this up were going to have to rent a hall pretty soon or pay to rsvp something.
all I wanted2do is herf with 2or3 people and 30+ people invited themselves lol. this is going2b fun... Stress relief yessss.


----------



## tchariya

I hear that the CS Traveling Trophydor will be here..........


----------



## DETROITPHA357

tchariya said:


> I hear that the CS Traveling Trophydor will be here..........


that's very true. I posted pics to oldsailor & he's ging to take it home with his crew.....


----------



## Mark THS

Looks like Ryan is out, but as usual I'm still in.


----------



## Mark THS

DETROITPHA357 said:


> PS; if the young guys r starting a war with the old guys where do I fit in???? I'm middle age (;


Hey hey hey hey hey....dont shoot the messenger! I waive my white flag


----------



## Old Sailor

tchariya said:


> I hear that the CS Traveling Trophydor will be here..........


Representing the Southern Ontario crew will be Old Sailor, Dragonman, and RHNewfie.....Dragonman will take it to the next Southern Ont. Herf...to be announced.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> Hey hey hey hey hey....dont shoot the messenger! I waive my white flag


Dont get scared now.



Old Sailor said:


> Representing the Southern Ontario crew will be Old Sailor, Dragonman, and RHNewfie.....Dragonman will take it to the next Southern Ont. Herf...to be announced.:ss


:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Darb85

Ok, im like a giddy little girl right now. less than a day, well kinda...


----------



## Kidrock387

Imperial March Sound............................


----------



## DragonMan

Hey Booker, my Wife would like to bring a friend. She doesn't smoke cigars but wants to check out the new MGM casino, would it be ok if I bring her?


----------



## tchariya

Old Sailor said:


> Representing the Southern Ontario crew will be Old Sailor, Dragonman, and RHNewfie.....Dragonman will take it to the next Southern Ont. Herf...to be announced.:ss


Oh no!!! Don't let them take it across the border!!!!!


----------



## Old Sailor

tchariya said:


> Oh no!!! Don't let them take it across the border!!!!!


:chk


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> Hey Booker, my Wife would like to bring a friend. She doesn't smoke cigars but wants to check out the new MGM casino, would it be ok if I bring her?


she'll be a smoker when we get done with her:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DragonMan said:


> Hey Booker, my Wife would like to bring a friend. She doesn't smoke cigars but wants to check out the new MGM casino, would it be ok if I bring her?


Yes it's ok.



Darb85 said:


> Ok, im like a giddy little girl right now. less than a day, well kinda...


:chk:chk:chk:chk



tchariya said:


> Oh no!!! Don't let them take it across the border!!!!!


:bn:tu


----------



## chip

When is this again?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

chip said:


> When is this again?


*UPDATE ON THE HERF TOMORROW.*

Well need to be there by 5pm so they can walk the most of us to our table. Vic wants this to go as smoove as possible so please be there as close to 5pm as possible. From there we will eat and be escorted to the smoke room and do what we do.

If any security guard ask about your box of cigars tell them your here for a cigar event and if it's still a problem as for "Q" or Vic Pegg and they will take care of it. Please be easy with them due to this being a new casino and there still working out the kincks.:tu Dress code for clubs in the casino.

Well let's hope it works out. I am including our "Dress Code" for
night
clubs just in case some of your folks want to go in. I will be in
contact with you Saturday.

DRESS CODE REQUIREMENTS ARE NO

BASEBALL CAPS
T-SHIRTS
BAGGY OR SAGGING PANTS
ATHLETIC SHOES
ATHLETIC CLOTHING
SANDALS
WORK BOOTS
SHORTS
FLANNEL Shirts
TANK TOPS


----------



## Old Sailor

:tu:tu:chk


----------



## shaggy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *UPDATE ON THE HERF TOMORROW.*
> 
> Well let's hope it works out. I am including our "Dress Code" for
> night
> clubs just in case some of your folks want to go in. I will be in
> contact with you Saturday.
> 
> DRESS CODE REQUIREMENTS ARE NO
> 
> BASEBALL CAPS
> T-SHIRTS
> BAGGY OR SAGGING PANTS
> ATHLETIC SHOES
> ATHLETIC CLOTHING
> SANDALS
> WORK BOOTS
> SHORTS
> FLANNEL Shirts
> TANK TOPS


damn good thing i aint goin.....i would have nuffin to wear.....


----------



## RHNewfie

Old Sailor said:


> she'll be a smoker when we get done with her:ss


It is a battle but one you can win!! I know!!


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> damn good thing i aint goin.....i would have nuffin to wear.....


sure ya can't make it Mike?


----------



## chip

This is tonight???
Oh man, no way am I gonna waste a Saturday night with a bunch of no good cigar smoking riff raff.....:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

chip said:


> This is tonight???
> Oh man, no way am I gonna waste a Saturday night with a bunch of no good cigar smoking riff raff.....:ss


if u miss us chip just say so. don't worrie we'll be 2gether 2nite.


----------



## Old Sailor

Old Guys:r:r


----------



## Mark THS

Booker- dress code for the post-herf clubs or for the restraunt/cigar bar we'll be at?


----------



## chip

ok....so see ya soon...I guess...if I have to....


----------



## Ermo

I can't be there until around 8ish so I'll meet you guys at the cigar bar.

I was there last weekend and the line was out on the expressway off-ramp to park, hopefully its better this weekend.


----------



## jpa0741

I wish I could be there, unfortunetly I won't be getting off until midnight. Oh well maybe next time. Have fun all and smoke one for me (I am sure that won't be a problem).:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> Booker- dress code for the post-herf clubs or for the restraunt/cigar bar we'll be at?


 the dress code I posted above is for for the nite clubs. where were going should be no tank tops boots stuff like that..

Ok Oldsailor Chip & the rest of the canadian crew r enrout to the smoke shop @ 10mi & Kelly for a pre-herf the off to the casino by 5p if any1wants2join them. I just got off work som I'm going2do the 3'ss's then head up. if any1needs help pm me & ill shot u my cell. ill guild u n from wherever ur no prob. Other then that LETS HAVE SOME FUN........

PS; The chicken dance is allowed in the casino.(i checked)


----------



## Mark THS

DETROITPHA357 said:


> the dress code I posted above is for for the nite clubs. where were going should be no tank tops boots stuff like that..


Oh snap. I was hoping to wear a beater, timberlands, and bahama shorts tonight


----------



## Dirty Dee

Can't wait to see you guys there tonight. Hopefully the traffic getting in to park isn't too bad.:BS


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> Oh snap. I was hoping to wear a beater, timberlands, and bahama shorts tonight


Ok funny guy.



Dirty Dee said:


> Can't wait to see you guys there tonight. Hopefully the traffic getting in to park isn't too bad.:BS


C u there.


----------



## Mark THS

I had a great time, guys.

Booker, Shaerza, Deuce, Jon, Newfie, Dragon, Dave, Sailchaser, Brad, DEE, Chip, Madman, Jimmy, anyone else I'm missing??? I had a kickass time. It was nice to share a night of fine libations and stories with you guys. :ss


----------



## Mark THS

Maurice- how could I leave out Maurice?:hn


----------



## maddman

It was great to meet some of you, and not so great for others *cough*technodaddy *cough*. :rofl: 

Thanks Booker for setting this up


----------



## Old Sailor

An awesome time.....great food...I ate too much, great cigars and man was there a good turnout for this one. Finally got to meet Vic, and we got the grand tour of the place, then off to the buffet. Booker, you and Vic really pulled off an enjoyable night. Was also great to meet Booker's brother and Dad, and to see Leslie again. It will be hard putting names to the pics, I'm terrible with names....pics will tell the story.
Booker, my hats off to ya bro.


----------



## Old Sailor

Forgot the pics:hn


----------



## Old Sailor

More pics


----------



## RHNewfie

An awesome time!! Great food, cigars, and BOTLs!! Mad it home by 1:45! Poor Nick... pics to follow tomorrow!


----------



## Old Sailor

Ya Nick's got a 4 hr drive home......at least he only got lost twice this time, and I even gave him a map with the routes drawn, and written directions:r Nick....I don't know what we're going to do about you, I may have to tie a rope to ya next time.:chk:chk


----------



## Deuce Da Masta

Definitely give props to Booker and Vic, excellent job hooking this one up. I am no longer a HERF virgin! Awesome time, if you missed it you should regret it 
When's the next one?:chk


----------



## shaggy

Old Sailor said:


> Ya Nick's got a 4 hr drive home......at least he only got lost twice this time, and I even gave him a map with the routes drawn, and written directions:r Nick....I don't know what we're going to do about you, I may have to tie a rope to ya next time.:chk:chk


told you guys it wasnt my fault :r

looks like ya had a great time....next time i will be there


----------



## Mark THS

Great pics, Dave. I cant wait to see what the others took


----------



## Kidrock387

Old Sailor said:


> Ya Nick's got a 4 hr drive home......at least he only got lost twice this time, and I even gave him a map with the routes drawn, and written directions:r Nick....I don't know what we're going to do about you, I may have to tie a rope to ya next time.:chk:chk


now thats funny :r


----------



## floydp

Very kewl fellers, what a great place to smoke. Sure glad yens had a great time. Thanks fer the pics Dave. More pics would be better though. :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*If you dont mind can yall post any Pics of yesterdays Herf on this thread!!!*

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=112754


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *If you dont mind can yall post any Pics of yesterdays Herf on this thread!!!*
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=112754


What you say........:r


----------



## Kidrock387

How do I start,



Well MGM was an amazing time. Booker had to do a lot of coordination between vic (vp security) and his staff. The buffet dinner was incredible, from mac and cheese with sausage to raviolis filled with crab to Lamb chops.

The people in attendance of this herf were classy as always. I want to name you all but I want to keep this short. There was without a doubt amazing sticks being burned and traded.

I knew going to this herf that oldsailor (Dave) was going to bring the pain in which he did, old school styling doing the double pointing action to come over here. Lets just say it was awesome.

During the evening I got to meet Nick, (DragonMan) and he never told me the first package that I sent him went to the wrong address bc of my bad hand writing. After talking with Nick for awhile, I realized what I would be willing to do to obtain the following. I would donate my body to Science for the following list.
1) Palio Cutter
2) Box of JLP (Cubans)
3) Trini Reyes 
AHAHAHHAHAA

I would like to thank the Canadian Crew and The Michigan Crew for being so awesome. 


It’s not the cigars that make the herf it’s the people who attend these make them special.


P.S. I have SEVERAL people on the bomb list and expect it when you least do!


----------



## Mark THS

So whens the next one??


----------



## sailchaser

There is nothing better than a Great Bunch of People sharing the good things in life ,Really Great Food,A Really Great Place ,Really Great Sticks and Just Plain Great People.Thanks to Booker and Vic for making us feel special and for all the hard work you guys put in.:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mark THS said:


> So whens the next one??


:hn:hn



sailchaser said:


> There is nothing better than a Great Bunch of People sharing the good things in life ,Really Great Food,A Really Great Place ,Really Great Sticks and Just Plain Great People.Thanks to Booker and Vic for making us feel special and for all the hard work you guys put in.:ss


u r more then welcome.



RPB67 said:


> What you say........:r


:chk:chk:chk


----------



## Kidrock387

Mark THS said:


> So whens the next one??


Saginaw, if anyone is willing to take a ride up here we have the best cigar bar in the tri cities area, called the Stables. This is just speculation...... I would be more than willing to set it up but I would probly need alot of ppl or we could use it for the mega herf? its a resturant as well? This is just speculation and Im not trying to jack this thread by any means its just a resource. It will not compare to the MGM Herf but its just my 2 cents


----------



## a2vr6

Looks like everyone had a great time. Once again I could not make it to help represent the Ontario crew (thanks to work and stupid people and breaking servers). I really hope to make it out to the next one. How about one before Christmas (hopefully when I am not working :< )


----------



## Jbailey

Kidrock387 said:


> Saginaw, if anyone is willing to take a ride up here we have the best cigar bar in the tri cities area, called the Stables. This is just speculation...... I would be more than willing to set it up but I would probly need alot of ppl or we could use it for the mega herf? its a resturant as well? This is just speculation and Im not trying to jack this thread by any means its just a resource. It will not compare to the MGM Herf but its just my 2 cents


Timothy's Fine Tobaccos would be a good spot too, just across the river from The Stables.


----------



## Dirty Dee

Kidrock387 said:


> Saginaw, if anyone is willing to take a ride up here we have the best cigar bar in the tri cities area, called the Stables. This is just speculation...... I would be more than willing to set it up but I would probly need alot of ppl or we could use it for the mega herf? its a resturant as well? This is just speculation and Im not trying to jack this thread by any means its just a resource. It will not compare to the MGM Herf but its just my 2 cents


I had a splendid time with you guys as I always do when herfing with the CS crew. Kudos to Booker for setting this up and making it all possible.

It was awesome to see the great turnout of cigar aficianados.

I would be game for a herf in the Sag Bay area. Let's shoot for November. (That's just a suggestion.) Whatever you can do I will do my darnedest to attend. There is nothing like herfing with the fellas or ladies if they are lovers of the leaf.


----------



## technodaddy

Me and my girlfriend had a great time. Meet some of the best BOTL's. The food was wonderful. We both thank you all for a terrific evening.

:ss:tu


----------



## Mauirce

*Re: Detroit's Herfing At The New "MGM Casino"!!!*

LOL,

I think this was one of the best DETROITPHA 357
:cb


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Re: Detroit's Herfing At The New "MGM Casino"!!!*



Mauirce said:


> LOL,
> 
> I think this was one of the best DETROITPHA 357
> :cb


I hope they get better and better. thxs4coming...


----------



## ZYA_LTR

*Re: Detroit's Herfing At The New "MGM Casino"!!!*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> I hope they get better and better. thxs4coming...


Booker, i would be willing to lend a hand in any way to make the next Herf easier for you, although i realize it's your connections that make most of it possible. And hell, i'll volunteer the help of James also, i'm gonna see him tonight for cigars and poker, if anyone is interested in a last minute friendly game of cards and smokes, nothing anywhere as nice as the Herf, just my 3 car garage in roseville that we usually bonfire and play cards while the girls sit around the fire. Anyways, i'll see if James and i could ease your pain in any way for the next Herf. Drop him or I a PM if we can be of help to you in any way.

Jason

Anyone interested in poker/cigars, drop me a PM, and i will check the forum periodicaly for folks, just leave me a Phone # and i'll call with directions.


----------



## DragonMan

Sorry for not posting sooner but I had to leave town for work on Sunday and never got a chance to post. I want to thank you Booker for the great time we had at the herf, you outdid yourself!! It was a pleasure to see some old friends and to make some new ones!!! Thanks everyone for a great evening!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

ZYA_LTR said:


> Booker, i would be willing to lend a hand in any way to make the next Herf easier for you, although i realize it's your connections that make most of it possible. And hell, i'll volunteer the help of James also, i'm gonna see him tonight for cigars and poker, if anyone is interested in a last minute friendly game of cards and smokes, nothing anywhere as nice as the Herf, just my 3 car garage in roseville that we usually bonfire and play cards while the girls sit around the fire. Anyways, i'll see if James and i could ease your pain in any way for the next Herf. Drop him or I a PM if we can be of help to you in any way.
> 
> Jason
> 
> Anyone interested in poker/cigars, drop me a PM, and i will check the forum periodicaly for folks, just leave me a Phone # and i'll call with directions.


:tu



DragonMan said:


> Sorry for not posting sooner but I had to leave town for work on Sunday and never got a chance to post. I want to thank you Booker for the great time we had at the herf, you outdid yourself!! It was a pleasure to see some old friends and to make some new ones!!! Thanks everyone for a great evening!! :tu :tu
> 
> :ss


:tu


----------

